# Looking for WORK



## chasentail (Jun 4, 2008)

As it states, Iam looking for work. I have done general construction and framing. I can drive heavy equitment and forklift certified. I have a baby on the way and need a JOB ASAP. Also have Sales exp. Willing to do anything if it 40+ hours a week. ANything would Help. PLease call WIll at 850-341-1753 ANytime and day THank you WIll


----------

